# Can you use lanolin as a diaper cream with cloth diapers?



## ldmommy (Oct 1, 2006)

I mean is it safe to use pure lanolin as a diaper cream on cloth diapers? Or will it cause a gunk buildup on the dipes?


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm wondering the same thing. I have a new tube of Lansinoh that I haven't needed for breastfeeding. We're starting cloth diapers next week as soon as they arrive. We're doing prefolds, so I thought I might try a thin layer of that at night.


----------



## ReneeC (Jan 10, 2007)

:
I'd really like to know too, because I got a sample of Lansinoh "Clean and Condition" baby wipes which have lanolin in them, but I'm not sure if it will cause water repelling problems on my fleece pocket dipes!


----------



## ldmommy (Oct 1, 2006)

I think I'm going to try it with a silk liner. The worse thing that could happen is it messes up my liner but not my diaper.


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

We use it at night all the time and it makes an incredible water barrier, but you MUST use a liner!!! I use fleece microfleece, and after awhile I do start to get a bit of a build up on them. The lan usually can be stripped out with dawn and hot water though.


----------



## Woolly Meredith (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree, you could use lanolin with a liner but I wouldn't use it directly on a diaper. Lanolin is an oil and could make your diapers repell.


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Good to know. I'm going to be using prefolds and didn't order any liners because I'm hoping to stay away from fleece. Will those rice paper liners be okay? Is there anywhere to buy them besides online?


----------



## Scotch (Sep 11, 2006)

I love lanolin as a diaper rash solution. I haven't notice repelling issues but it does stain and the stain won't sun out! So definitely use a liner; any liner should work. You can even cut up an old cotton T shirt or other fabrics around the house if you don't care for fleece.


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scotch* 
I love lanolin as a diaper rash solution. I haven't notice repelling issues but it does stain and the stain won't sun out! So definitely use a liner; any liner should work. You can even cut up an old cotton T shirt or other fabrics around the house if you don't care for fleece.

Why did I never think of cutting up a tshirt







: I could have saved myself some time and money buying and cutting up fleece lol. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kids&dog (Jan 19, 2007)

I've never had a staining problem with Lanolin, but I definately had repelling problems! I was using it pretty regularly w/o a liner with my dds pockets and they had so much buildup that I couldn't strip them with Dawn, hot water, RLR - nothing was working (this is after I traced the problem back to the lanolin - too late, I might add!). So then I tried stripping the clean dipes in the dishwasher sans soap. Worked, luckily. But man, was I sweating it for awhile, there.


----------

